# Cabin Bitters on ebay. $18,000+



## hemihampton (May 2, 2015)

Seen this on ebay. is price to steep? LEON. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kellys-Old-Cabin-Bitters-Bottle-Olive-Green-/271851622774?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b9e9176


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 2, 2015)

IDK, how much you got?


----------



## hemihampton (May 2, 2015)

I was thinking of bidding $20k but only if it had free shipping? LEON.


----------



## kor (May 2, 2015)

I was going to start a whole shelf of them. The kids don't need to go to college...


----------



## Optimo1986 (May 2, 2015)

I would hope they would cover shipping, heck they are getting over $19000 for it lol. How much is the most anyone has seen a bottle go for? Just curious, I didn't know they could be worth so much.


----------



## antlerman23 (May 2, 2015)

I saw a cotton candy teal-blue version of this bottle go for like $45k, but I know private sales of bottles have topped $100k. Crazy, man.


----------



## hemihampton (May 2, 2015)

Looks like I'm out, It went past my $20k limit. LEON.


----------



## botlguy (May 2, 2015)

As a former BITTERS specialist I can tell you this is arguably the best color and condition KELLY'S in existence. Regular amber ones in that condition go for $2,500 +/-. I am personally aware of bottles / flasks selling in excess of $100,000. You can check out Norman Heckler auctions for the details.                            Jim


----------



## glasshopper (May 3, 2015)

What a great bottle!! Hard to tell, but after reading the sellers description it appears he had no idea that he had what he had. He must be doing the happy dance right now.


----------



## hemihampton (May 3, 2015)

Upto $29,000 with 7 hours to go.. Ends like 3 am in Morning. Who ends a Auction at 3am Sunday night or early Monday? LEON.


----------



## botlguy (May 3, 2015)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Upto $29,000 with 7 hours to go.. Ends like 3 am in Morning. Who ends a Auction at 3am Sunday night or early Monday? LEON.



A guy who didn't know what he has. []Now every space cadet with a bottle will be listing it for $20,000.                    Jim P.S. Bidding started at $68.00, no reserve.         YIKES ! ! !


----------



## andy volkerts (May 4, 2015)

maybe hit 37,000.00 before its over, a great color in one of the most popular cabin bitters. One needing it for a color run may bid even higher, I bet Ferdinand Meyer is in their someplace.........Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 4, 2015)

Didn't move, maybe all the snipe bidders forgot to set their alarms.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (May 4, 2015)

REALLY nice bottle. I expected it to reach about 40K


----------

